# Huguenot South Africa



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 31, 2005)

On December 31, 1687 a ship carrying Huguenot refugee-settlers, who fled France after the Revocation of the Edict of Nantes, left Delfshaven, Netherlands under the auspices of the Dutch East India Company and set sail for the Cape of Good Hope, South Africa. It arrived on April 13, 1688. Thus began a 150-year colony whose legacy today is still felt in South Africa. Due to the skill of the colonists and their Protestant work ethic, the colony was known for its industry and success, particularly in the area of winemaking. 

For more on the history of the Huguenots in South Africa, see the Huguenot Society of South Africa.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2006)

Huguenot Memorial in Franschhoek, South Africa:


----------

